# Have you 1-starred a non-tipper today?



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Change starts with you.

Riders should be as much concerned about their little stars as drivers.

Lets get paranoia started.

Are there any bloggers who want to pioneer this story?


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

You don't have to 1-star every non-tipper but at least pick 1 or 2 a day and do it


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

I almost did, as I'll be doing so for anyone who admits they're in the service industry.

Then he gave me a $5!


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

@puber Do you educate them about tipping, or do you secretly hit 1 after the ride to feel better?


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Danikjan said:


> @puber Do you educate them about tipping, or do you secretly hit 1 after the ride to feel better?


It's not in my job description to educate you.

What I do for uber, is rate you and say bye.
Then I get another rider, just like you, and rate him too.

Got it?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I did one star a lady who brought her pet dog I had to tidy up after.

No, she did not tip....


----------



## willb8907 (Oct 22, 2014)

puber said:


> It's not in my job description to educate you.
> 
> What I do for uber, is rate you and say bye.
> Then I get another rider, just like you, and rate him too.
> ...


But if we don't educate them, who will. Despite what Uber says, these are our customers and we are the ones who make them happy or upset. When-ever I get someone asking me about what I think of Uber or they are just new, I take the time to voice my thoughts and share with them the unfair policy Uber has on tipping. This usually ends up with them saying, "Wow I just thought it was included!" I've even had one lady thank me for letting her know because now she feels like a jerk for never tipping. She left me a $20 and said you can't change unless you learn. It's true.

My policy is that they get 4 stars if they don't tip, less if they were awful in some way. 5 stars for tipping or if they were just a really awesome person I liked.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

I one starred these stupid chicks who slammed my doors and on top of that left my door wide open, and I had to get out like a jack ass and close it. Stupid foreigners.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

willb8907 said:


> But if we don't educate them, who will. Despite what Uber says, these are our customers and we are the ones who make them happy or upset. When-ever I get someone asking me about what I think of Uber or they are just new, I take the time to voice my thoughts and share with them the unfair policy Uber has on tipping. This usually ends up with them saying, "Wow I just thought it was included!" I've even had one lady thank me for letting her know because now she feels like a jerk for never tipping. She left me a $20 and said you can't change unless you learn. It's true.
> 
> My policy is that they get 4 stars if they don't tip, less if they were awful in some way. 5 stars for tipping or if they were just a really awesome person I liked.


MOST if not all pax think tip is included in the fare. I educated one the other day about we never see the tips, he felt awful and end of the ride gave me a few bucks I said he didn't have to and I just said uber should just implement the tip button like lyft and a Starbucks app. Awesome passenger.


----------



## willb8907 (Oct 22, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> MOST if not all pax think tip is included in the fare. I educated one the other day about we never see the tips, he felt awful and end of the ride gave me a few bucks I said he didn't have to and I just said uber should just implement the tip button like lyft and a Starbucks app. Awesome passenger.


Right?! I mean if Sbux can let you tip your barista in app, why not Uber and the drivers! I used to be shy and ashamed to take the tips, but now I don't mind. I even had one guy suggest I start carrying a square card reader around so people who want to tip with a card can. I laughed, but it was a cool idea.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

willb8907 said:


> But if we don't educate them, who will. Despite what Uber says, these are our customers and we are the ones who make them happy or upset. When-ever I get someone asking me about what I think of Uber or they are just new, I take the time to voice my thoughts and share with them the unfair policy Uber has on tipping. This usually ends up with them saying, "Wow I just thought it was included!" I've even had one lady thank me for letting her know because now she feels like a jerk for never tipping. She left me a $20 and said you can't change unless you learn. It's true.
> 
> My policy is that they get 4 stars if they don't tip, less if they were awful in some way. 5 stars for tipping or if they were just a really awesome person I liked.


Yeah, great, your carrot won't stick.

The idea is to destroy random riders' ratings to make them think about what is going on.

Then let them learn from social blogs and random sources that non-tippers get targeted randomly and make them tip.

I one-star those who are below 4.5 because it gives better impact to their ratings


----------



## willb8907 (Oct 22, 2014)

puber said:


> Yeah, great, your carrot won't stick.
> 
> The idea is to destroy random riders' ratings to make them think about what is going on.
> 
> ...


See, here in Seattle at least, all the drivers I know just don't pick up anyone below a 4.6. I've done it accidentally and when they ask why it took so long, I'll usually just flat out tell them it's because you have a crappy rating and no one wants to pick you up. Then I explain how it works in our eyes and their whole demeanor usually changes. I'm not saying its perfect, but I prefer to educate the misinformed not punish them.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

willb8907 said:


> See, here in Seattle at least, all the drivers I know just don't pick up anyone below a 4.6. I've done it accidentally and when they ask why it took so long, I'll usually just flat out tell them it's because you have a crappy rating and no one wants to pick you up. Then I explain how it works in our eyes and their whole demeanor usually changes. I'm not saying its perfect, but I prefer to educate the misinformed not punish them.


I have been testing this... I think I will only pick up 4.6 and above too. The 4.5 and below are dicks, it's a big difference. I picked up this 4.4 the other day, he had a busted up leg crutches and all, very slow paces I opened the door and everything and held his crutches. Not one fkn thank you. I helped him yet again dropping him off not one thank you. U know what get hit by another car(that's what he told me happened) ONE STAR *****. I'm not picking up 4.5 and below no more !!


----------



## willb8907 (Oct 22, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> I have been testing this... I think I will only pick up 4.6 and above too. The 4.5 and below are dicks, it's a big difference. I picked up this 4.4 the other day, he had a busted up leg crutches and all, very slow paces I opened the door and everything and held his crutches. Not one fkn thank you. I helped him yet again dropping him off not one thank you. U know what get hit by another car(that's what he told me happened) ONE STAR *****. I'm not picking up 4.5 and below no more !!


It really does start to change their attitude when suddenly all their ride requests take 20-30 minutes. As soon as my phone beeps, I look at the rating. If it's below 4.6 I let it go, if it's above I see if the address is close by. Nothing worse than driving miles to do a 1 mile trip lol... I'm certainly not above telling them their rating is slipping. Uber warns us, so I warn the riders what will happen as well.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

willb8907 said:


> Right?! I mean if Sbux can let you tip your barista in app, why not Uber and the drivers! I used to be shy and ashamed to take the tips, but now I don't mind. I even had one guy suggest I start carrying a square card reader around so people who want to tip with a card can. I laughed, but it was a cool idea.


I have my square card reader available but I plan to hook it up to my iPad very visibly with a "lie detector" written on it. Let riders ask and I can tell to educate.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

OK I am thinking about putting up a sign half sheet of paper over the pax visor on the right side, "Tips are not required but appreciated", I have a Square reader and am happy to run it through there!


----------



## willb8907 (Oct 22, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> OK I am thinking about putting up a sign half sheet of paper over the pax visor on the right side, "Tips are not required but appreciated", I have a Square reader and am happy to run it through there!


I actually just made a binder I stick in the back seat pocket with a list of Uber do's & dont's for riders on the outside to make a great trip that includes the tip info. Inside the binder I keep info like hotels, restaurants, events going on in Seattle, etc. My out of town riders enjoy that it seems and are always grateful cause I stick QR codes next to a lot of the info so they can just scan it with their phones. You might try that too!


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

willb8907 said:


> I actually just made a binder I stick in the back seat pocket with a list of Uber do's & dont's for riders on the outside to make a great trip that includes the tip info. Inside the binder I keep info like hotels, restaurants, events going on in Seattle, etc. My out of town riders enjoy that it seems and are always grateful cause I stick QR codes next to a lot of the info so they can just scan it with their phones. You might try that too!


Ha and I make minimum wage now! How am I going to justify the time to do that? I'm on my way out, It was good last Feb. when I started but not so much anymore!


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

Most of the crosswalks in LA dont have functional crosswalk buttons. They city decided it would be just cheaper to leave them, and let people feel like they are in control. (Same with the door close elevator buttons, btw) Giving customers a one star means nothing: Uber doesn't ban people for not tipping, and people can't reform without being educated. It's hard enough already to gauge ratings in this town, please don't make it worse.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Danikjan said:


> Most of the crosswalks in LA dont have functional crosswalk buttons. They city decided it would be just cheaper to leave them, and let people feel like they are in control. (Same with the door close elevator buttons, btw) Giving customers a one star means nothing: Uber doesn't ban people for not tipping, and people can't reform without being educated. It's hard enough already to gauge ratings in this town, please don't make it worse.


I'm with you man! I may be right beside you! What do you drive? When and where? Thanks "Partner" Uber On!


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Is it just me or are tips voluntary on the part of the customer.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Danikjan said:


> Most of the crosswalks in LA dont have functional crosswalk buttons. They city decided it would be just cheaper to leave them, and let people feel like they are in control. (Same with the door close elevator buttons, btw) Giving customers a one star means nothing: Uber doesn't ban people for not tipping, and people can't reform without being educated. It's hard enough already to gauge ratings in this town, please don't make it worse.


I just believe that fear is better motivator than education by a random cabbie


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't 1 star non tippers, but I do now rate people more honestly. No more automatic 5 stars. Drivers should rate honestly because it only helps other drivers.


----------



## S0n1a (Jan 2, 2015)

Now I didn't accept a job today which was 7 minutes and about 4-5miles away from where I was and all of a sudden my ratings came down to 4.64 from 4.67 all because I dont like To go out of my way to pick up pax. I dont like this...and every day now since after new year my ratings are coming down because I dont accept all blind calls


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

puber said:


> Yeah, great, your carrot won't stick.
> 
> The idea is to destroy random riders' ratings to make them think about what is going on.
> 
> ...


I think you may be overestimating riders, and possibly underestimating potential tipping ones. I'm a tipper, when tipping is the standard. I won't rehash my points about Uber's stated policy, but I will say that if I thought a group of servers, bartenders, bell hops, drivers, etc were plotting to shame me in to a tip, they would never have that opportunity, I'd take my business, AND the gratuity, elsewhere.

I understand the frustration due to the promised wages versus reality. I really do. But you obviously still make enough to keep at it, so I would advise that you hit pause before waging a PR battle, it might not have the effect you desire.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I think you may be overestimating riders, and possibly underestimating potential tipping ones. I'm a tipper, when tipping is the standard. I won't rehash my points about Uber's stated policy, but I will say that if I thought a group of servers, bartenders, bell hops, drivers, etc were plotting to shame me in to a tip, they would never have that opportunity, I'd take my business, AND the gratuity, elsewhere.
> 
> I understand the frustration due to the promised wages versus reality. I really do. But you obviously still make enough to keep at it, so I would advise that you hit pause before waging a PR battle, it might not have the effect you desire.


Your argumant would work if we cared about keeping your loyalty.
To our advantage, there is another dude, just like you, about to hit that request botton at the same moment you would.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I did one star a lady who brought her pet dog I had to tidy up after.
> 
> No, she did not tip....


I don't accept pets unless they are in a cage.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

S0n1a said:


> Now I didn't accept a job today which was 7 minutes and about 4-5miles away from where I was and all of a sudden my ratings came down to 4.64 from 4.67 all because I dont like To go out of my way to pick up pax. I dont like this...and every day now since after new year my ratings are coming down because I dont accept all blind calls


Client can't rate you if you don't drive them, but customers don't have to rate you right away. They have to rate you when they do their next ride.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

willb8907 said:


> It really does start to change their attitude when suddenly all their ride requests take 20-30 minutes. As soon as my phone beeps, I look at the rating. If it's below 4.6 I let it go, if it's above I see if the address is close by. Nothing worse than driving miles to do a 1 mile trip lol... I'm certainly not above telling them their rating is slipping. Uber warns us, so I warn the riders what will happen as well.


Unfortunately, a lot of passengers don't know a rating exist. If we are talking about it I'll say "yeah if you keep getting low ratings, it will take longer to get a ride and quite possibly get kicked off the uber app *gasp*"
I like to scare them to be nice.


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

willb8907 said:


> ...I used to be shy and ashamed to take the tips, but now I don't mind. I even had one guy suggest I start carrying a square card reader around so people who want to tip with a card can. I laughed, but it was a cool idea.


Do it. I bought my $10 reader at Best Buy a few months ago after having multiple passengers suggest that I do so. I've used it quite a few times since. The money is usually directly deposited into your account within a day or two, minus a 2.xx% fee.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

I stopped driving for Uber when the rate cut happened but I hit the road this morning and gave all NON tippers ( a few tipped me) a 4*. Also, use the TAG. Most riders asked me how I like driving for Uber and I told they pay is not good but the tips make it good and I like the flexible schedule. So I would say if you're still driving for FUber give the non tippers 4* and use TAG (tips are great). Ill be driving tomorrow,too just to give 4* and tell them about TAG.

I know Uber advertised tips are included but most riders are just pretenders. Hell, you got a 25 mile ride for barely $28 how in the f****** world do you think that includes a 20% tip?

Good luck everyone.

P.S: I did not care for the tips at first but with low rates we are below minimum wage employees so we should be tipped.


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> P.S: I did not care for the tips at first but with low rates we are below minimum wage employees so we should be tipped.


This says it all right here about the average Uber driver.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Big Machine said:


> This says it all right here about the average Uber driver.


He's completely right, and ur an idiot!
What city are you in?
Are you/did you ever even drive for Uber?
Or are you just here to be an antagonistic a**hole!?
Always talking about "the uneducated".
There is zero chance to net a profit now without tips.
I bet you're one of the desperate ******s still driving, and losing ur ass at 75cents per mile!?!?
You need tips more than anyone, but prob. Never got one cuza ur horrible attitude!
I bet ur rating sucks!


----------

